# The turnkey homestead in Missouri



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

After a 12 year labor of love, DW & I now find it medically necessary to sell our homestead and move closer to the city. What we have to offer:

http://www.tourfactory.com/1166904

1 story stick built home, 3 Br 2Â½ Bth on 19.? acres, first tier on Pomme-de-Terre Lake (9,000 acres), Seasonal lake view. 13 acres are tillable and currently in wheat. 3 acres~ are goat pasture and rest is horse/cattle pasture. All fenced and cross-fenced. Wheat or hay, I usually make enough to pay the taxes every year. At the end of state maintained paved road.

The house has a finished partial basement with outside entrance, a wrap-around deck, hot-tub deck, safe-room (8" concrete and re-bar all the way around and the roof), fireplace, small solar electric system, ground source heat pump ($1/day m/l, heat or cool). 

Garden/orchard area with 7 raised beds, grape vines, blackberries, asparagus yearly. Mature producing orchard with plums, cherries, pears, apples, peaches and 1 lonely paw-paw tree.

4 year old barn. Batten board construction using native oak. Contains milk room, feed room, chicken house, and what I call the "garden room", where all the garden and power tools are kept, a "summer kitchen" and an extra room. There is enough room in the loft for about 400 small square bales of hay. Water and electric.

An 8' x 10' green house and a 30' x 50' shed completes the buildings. The shed has a storage room and a bee room (where all my beekeeping and extraction supplies are kept).

I am currently checking to see if this is eligible for VA or USDA 100% financing.


----------



## Blackwolfe (Sep 9, 2009)

How much are you asking for the place and have you found out if it is VA approved

Thanks


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

BW...Sent you a PM. The realtor said VA should be no problem, USDA is still not certain.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Well the wheat crop is in, and the soybeans have been planted. Looks like I cleared enough again this year to pay insurance and taxes.


----------

